#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  a reply will be highly appreciated plzzzzzzz

## adhiraj_singh03

hi.i am getting 9785 in aieee 2011 general cateogary
wat are my chances in ece iiita and in which round.
how is the ece iiita compared to vnitnagpur ece and manit bhopal ece..............a reply will be appreciated
there is a humble request to all the students of iiit allahabad to plz  give their contact number.plzzzi really need it.i want to talk to u.plz






  Similar Threads: I NEED AMIE study material I mean ebooks of related subjects help will be appreciated reply Reply Need these Mechanical E-books ! Help appreciated by this newbie! 7 Habits of Highly Effective people

----------


## cool.taniya

would u only prefer ece or anythin else also????

----------

